# Keeping your foot from sliding in the stirrup while trotting/cantering??



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

brttnybluev said:


> I think I rely on my knees too much but Idk.


My money is on you doing exactly that.

I don't know how to explain to you how to achieve this, but somehow you have to become loose and supple enough in your hip joints so that your legs from top to bottom can follow the barrel of the horse. Your thighs and calves need to be in contact with the horse, the knees, not so much.

It took me months of stretching and riding until it clicked.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2011)

Are your stirrups too short?

The reason I ask is, the first thing my new instructor did was drop my stirrups by two holes. I thought she was crazy! But after a little time to get used to it, my hips and legs relaxed and I was having less and less trouble with drawing my knees up and with my stirrups bouncing on my feet and it's even better if I remember to push my heels down as far as they will go. 
Before I thought my stirrups were fine if I put my fingertips on the buckle, and tread came to about an inch before my armpit started, now, when the tread goes right into my armpit, I drop the stirrups another hole.

Can you try a session or two without stirrups? That's usually REALLY good for loosening your legs and hips (even if it IS torture)


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree about riding without stirrups.

It is brutal at first, but if you do five to ten minutes of no stirrups work ( do both rising and sitting trot) every time you ride; you will be amazed at how fast your legs get steady under you once you do put your feet back in the irons.


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, i live in Britain, so i ride the English way, which sounds like you are if you're rising. Your knees are meant to be on the horses side, you grip with your knees and your thighs. Your lower leg is not supposed to be round the horse, that is the completely wrong position, and so many people ride that way! I was taught the classical dressage position, it is a lot safer to be in that position when your horse spooks or naps. You may not listen to me, as so many people on this ride the way that we are taught not to, the "knees off, lower legs on". It's a shame really.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I always advise lots of time in the saddle without stirrups bc it MAKES your seat. Regarding stirrup length, the average length puts the bottom of your stirrup just below and cradling your ankle bone. Any longer than that and you can easily lose your stirrups.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I suspect you are gripping with your knees which is causing your lower leg to rise up and lose the stirrups. I'm with the ride without stirrups suggestions.

It's interesting to see your thoughts Rachelgem - I think you are describing the complete opposite of how I have been taught. I have always followed the 'don't grip with the knees or thighs' school of thought.


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I suspect you are gripping with your knees which is causing your lower leg to rise up and lose the stirrups. I'm with the ride without stirrups suggestions.
> 
> It's interesting to see your thoughts Rachelgem - I think you are describing the complete opposite of how I have been taught. I have always followed the 'don't grip with the knees or thighs' school of thought.



Yeah, people are always taught different, I think someone should pick one way to ride and then everyone should ride that way! It would save all these little complications


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

rachelgem said:


> Well, i live in Britain, so i ride the English way, which sounds like you are if you're rising. Your knees are meant to be on the horses side, you grip with your knees and your thighs. Your lower leg is not supposed to be round the horse, that is the completely wrong position, and so many people ride that way! I was taught the classical dressage position, it is a lot safer to be in that position when your horse spooks or naps. You may not listen to me, as so many people on this ride the way that we are taught not to, the "knees off, lower legs on". It's a shame really.


What you say absolutely contradicts all the basics of a classical seat.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

rachelgem said:


> I think someone should pick one way to ride and then everyone should ride that way! It would save all these little complications


Yes, little complications like rider and horse conformation and individual tastes.....:-?


----------



## brttnybluev (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! All of your advice helped a lot. I have upcoming lessons this week and will ask my trainer if I can practice without the stirrups. That sounds like it will help me a ton. I do believe it is my knees that are causing the problem but who knows, maybe it is in fact the length of my stirrups and i'm just not aware of it (or it could even be both). I will ask her to look at my riding and see if she can identify the problem and hopefully give me some pointers too! Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

mildot said:


> What you say absolutely contradicts all the basics of a classical seat.


Well, I was taught by an instructor that's a UKCC Level 2 instructor and RWYM accredited Biomechanics coach. And also, this is Emile Faurie, who has ridden at the Olympics before, and is doing the dressage for Britain this year, and his thighs are on the horse and his lower legs are not...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

By lower leg I am referring to the calves.

I don't know anyone who can touch the horse's barrel with his ankles and stay supple in the saddle.

About the photo, maybe find one of him actually riding and not doing a victory lap?


----------



## rachelgem (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, im not going to argue about this, lets just agree to disagree alright.


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes definitely try no stirrups, you will find when you rise in trot, you will have to grip more with your calf. Also I was told that once you grip with your knees, your whole bottom leg will just come off, and that's not what you want.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the confusion you have, Rachel, is that you don't have your lower leg applying an aid the whole time you ride. Your lower leg is "on" the horse, but quiet until you need to make an aid. It's like you are hugging the horse with your legs, but just a touch, not a squeeze.


----------

